# guys dont let your gf go to petsmart alone



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

she came home with this... 
Nismo:








Bella:








call me a bad parent butttt... i like to mess with my dos with there sleeping.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

bwahhahahhahahahhahaha Nizmo looks miserable...first you snip off his nuts now hes wearing a sweater 

they both look cute though


okay, yeah when it is real cold Peanut has a sweater too...or he will sit and shiver or he will steal my body heat by laying on me!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah nismo isn't feelin the sweater so much.
but they both also shiver when they go outside and its chilly.
and plus they were 75% off so they were only 3 dollars each. so i cant be too mad since they both have gotten alot of comments on them lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh he looks cute in pink!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO
Thats great.

Whats wrong with buying doggy clothes?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They look cute. Holly that is Bella (a girl) in pink. That is a great deal on those I wish we had a pet smart.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

My dogs like to shiver it makes them feel manly LOL .... Anything but doggy sweaters.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

those are soo cute!! and i mess with kolby too! i like to blow on the back of his ear while he sleeps, it drives him bonkers!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> My dogs like to shiver it makes them feel manly LOL .... Anything but doggy sweaters.


hey now...i may be making some doggy jackets for a local pit bull rescue.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL that's exactly why I keep an eye on my boys one minute they are out... In the pound.... Then doggy sweaters LOL


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


>


ROFL! The look on his face says " First my balls now this damn sweater! " I seriously think he is going to cry. Poor boy.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no no no Dan its for when they have events they will have little like adopt me and donation pockets type things.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

LMAO... AHAHH HIS FACE IS PRICELESS ahahahahahahah yeah, i saw some cure sweaters once... thought about it for a second, and then said "nnaaahhhhh" lol...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

People type LOL all the time, but I really mean it. This had me rolling.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sarah can drees bella up in her cute little sweaters alll day long. but i just took my lil mans pride and joy, then she had to go and humiliate him. 
thanks for the comments everyone we just went to petsmart again and picked up a coat and another sweater for bella.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

had to go preppy huh? Couldn't have been a hoody with all the skulls on it like the kids are wearing these days?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL!!!! I LOVE THE TITLE OF THIS FORUM HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> had to go preppy huh? Couldn't have been a hoody with all the skulls on it like the kids are wearing these days?


lol haha it was very slim pickings there, they only had a couple that would fit my dogs, the rest i could barely use as a sock. i dont even think chihuahuah's could fit in those things.

i'll post picks of her new things in a lil bit.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bella and her new coat, she's getting sick of these damn clothes too. a dog can only take so much ya know:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

morning bump for new pics.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think the dog clothes bug has bitten your gf AND you!:rofl:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah... i think so too. i used to hate when pple dressed up there dog. but i think bella is so damn cute in her sweaters. i refuse to put any back on nismo tho. and i wont walk a dog that has any clothes on. its strictly indoors lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> They look cute. Holly that is Bella (a girl) in pink. That is a great deal on those I wish we had a pet smart.


Haha I told you guys before I can't tell them apart! I always think its one dog :hammer:lmao.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> yeah... i think so too. i used to hate when pple dressed up there dog. but i think bella is so damn cute in her sweaters. i refuse to put any back on nismo tho. and i wont walk a dog that has any clothes on. its strictly indoors lol


now for the 48 degree walks i do leave Peanut's red sweater with white foot prints on him but it is form fit (it looks like hes wearing a muscle t-shirt) so it makes it look cool  Plus when people see a sweater on a pit bull they tend to not be so scared


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> now for the 48 degree walks i do leave Peanut's red sweater with white foot prints on him but it is form fit (it looks like hes wearing a muscle t-shirt) so it makes it look cool  Plus when people see a sweater on a pit bull they tend to not be so scared


thats how bella's clothes are.
but nismo is so hard to fit because he's long and skinny. so his sweater is a lil baggy


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

VERT CUTE PICTS!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

i do this to i actually came across these little girl dresses with cherrys and i am crazy over cherrys and i had them both wearing them or i cound a toddler dress and cut the crotch fabric out of it and now my dog looks to cute in jean and pink with butterflys, hes manly with a sweater and a stud collar


----------

